# OKRA HELP



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

Thinking of planting okra for making pickled okra. Any suggestions on varieties? Growing tips? Etc.

Thanks:texasflag


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

I like the longhorn/cowhorn. Just do not let it get over about 4" long. Also suggest planting 3 kinds just to see what YOU like. Do not let them get too long or they get woody. Do not plant till the ground is 70 degrees, cuz the seeds will lay there and rot. Don't worry, it will grow till it freezes, and you will have more than enough to give away. If you get tired of picking it, cut the top half off in mid summer, and they will sprout back and make even more later.


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks:texasflag


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

They LOVE hot, hot weather and lots of sun. My Dad had an okra forest last year... His plants were 10ft and needed picking every day just to keep up.

Make pickles, eat some boiled, or smothered down, then put a bunch in the freezer until next fall when gumbo season cranks back up.

Sorry, but I don't recall the varieties.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Clemson spineless.................


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Clemoson grows well down here, but if you want to try a okra that will blow your mind try to find, Stewarts Zeebest okra, you can eat it raw and it's fantastic!

i bought the seeds from rareseeds.com I think


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks I just ordered some Zeebest to try.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*okra*

Ya got good advice.Don't plant early , it does not like cold ! CVA34


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*ORDERED*



Matteo said:


> thanks I just ordered some Zeebest to try.


 Me TOO !!!! CVA34


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

I am going to try to germinate some seeds by warming them to 80 degrees to get them started early and then plant the seedlings. If it doesn't work, I will just order some more seeds.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*OKRA*



Matteo said:


> I am going to try to germinate some seeds by warming them to 80 degrees to get them started early and then plant the seedlings. If it doesn't work, I will just order some more seeds.


 In My exp. okra does not transplant well (planting directly does better)once soil temp. gets above 65 deg and nights above 50 deg its time.If you plant too early the plants seem to get STUNTED due to cold and never seem to recover they don't die (just don't do right).Okra is in the COTTEN family it does not like cold either. Germination isn't the problem, its the growth it likes 80/90/100deg days.Okra is like black eye peas its the last thing to plant in the garden.Hope this is helpful ,best of luck....CVA34


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

SOil temps in my garden have been above 65 deg for two weeks. Overnight lows are upper 40's right now and have been in the sixties. My seedlings wont be going in for another two weeks. It is a gamble for sure. If they get stunted I still have time to tear them out and start over. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*OKRA*



Matteo said:


> SOil temps in my garden have been above 65 deg for two weeks. Overnight lows are upper 40's right now and have been in the sixties. My seedlings wont be going in for another two weeks. It is a gamble for sure. If they get stunted I still have time to tear them out and start over. Thanks for the help.


 Sounds like you got a plan and sounds good.I planted my garden today(what a beautiful day)Did'nt plant okra ,cucumbers,be peas,or peppers.Didn't get to cuces will plant in next few days.Waiting on 40s to go away on the rest maybe a couple weeks.HAPPY GARDENING.....CVA34


----------



## Spechawg (May 21, 2004)

This is JUST my opinion---planting okra early only takes up space that could be utilized to grow something else. It is not going to do anything until late May-June. It likes hot weather. The plants will just sit there until then. Try Emerald for pickled okra, developed by Campbell Soups, very good and tender.


----------

